# how many kids do you have



## lucky lodge (Oct 23, 2011)

i have

2 daughters

first daughter lisa 22 and has 2 children

second daughter christine 18 no children

what about you


----------



## CharlesFamily (Oct 23, 2011)

I also have two daughters. Olivia is 13 and Madalyn is 9.





Barbara


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 23, 2011)

I have two wonderful kiddos....................Sydney is 16 (girl) and John-George is 14.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 23, 2011)

I have 1 son who is 7... Lucas!


----------



## Jill (Oct 23, 2011)

All our kids have 4 legs... our dogs are the children of our hearts





But we have 2 nephews (5 & 7) and a niece (2) from my sister, and 2 nephews (24 & 18) and 2 nieces (12 & 18) rom H's brothers


----------



## Reble (Oct 23, 2011)

I have *4 children* 3 girls and 1 step son

1 daughter 38 with grand daughter *19* and *1 *great grand son *1 *year

1 step son (custody at 10 months old) with 2 grand daughters *3 and 6*

1 daughter 34 with grand sons *5 and 2*

1 daughter 26 with* 1 *grand daughter* 3*

*total *4 kids, 6 grand kids and 1 great grandson


----------



## chandab (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as Jill, all our kids have fur and four legs. And, I have a nephew (9) and a niece (7), they'll both be a year older in March.


----------



## valshingle (Oct 23, 2011)

I have one daughter, Kelsey, who will be 20 in Nov.


----------



## Charley (Oct 23, 2011)

We have four grown children, three sons and a daugter, and four grandchildren, two grandsons and two granddaughters.


----------



## Marty (Oct 23, 2011)

I have two beautiful boys. Michael lives in heaven and Daniel is 22 and lives in Dunlap. We are expecting my first grandchild in January.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 23, 2011)

5

Paige is 18

Aaron is 12

Alexis is 6

Kristen is almost 5

Sydney is 3

Jonathan is 6mths he is my grandbaby but no one is allowed to call me Grandma! LOL


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 23, 2011)

I have three children. Emily is 15 years old today, (happy birthday Em)... Rachael is 12 and Matthew is 9. I am an old mommy, I had Matthew when I was 45.

All are miracle kids since my doctor told me I probably had less than 1% chance of having kids and I had three. go figure.

My younger farmer husband loved those odds and we sure chuckled every time the doctor told us the odds.

The doctor just shook her head and laughed when I got pregnant at 45. Thought I was in pre-menopause. LOL.





I have a ton of fur kids too. 6 dogs, three minis, a bunch of cats... big happy family.


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis (Oct 23, 2011)

We have one daughter her name is Isabell shes 2 1/2....(very spoiled)

Im unable to have any more and ive lost 3 other babies 2 were ealy misscarriages but then i also had a son Zachary i lost him at 7 months pregnant he would be 4 in may


----------



## susanne (Oct 23, 2011)

.

Oh, my gosh -- I knew I was forgetting something...

.

.

.

...I FORGOT TO HAVE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

.

.

.

.

Actually, like others, my children are very hairy and have four legs. I also have a passle of nieces and nephews who I love dearly, but Keith and I are far too immature to ever have human kids, LOL.


----------



## bjcs (Oct 23, 2011)

I have three grown children

one son 45 with grand-daughter 3, one daughter 43 with three step grandchildren 11,16,17,one daughter 39 with one grand-daughter 12 and one grandson 7


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh No! You're going to know I'm old!

My oldest daughter Ellen was born in 1966

My son David was born in 1967

My daughter Dianna was born in 1969

Then came Roxanne born in 1974

The Doctors told me I couldn't have any more, but God said otherwise.

Crystal was born in 1980

I also have 12 grand children and 3 great grand sons.

Now we have bulldogs for children, and too many little horses!


----------



## ohmt (Oct 23, 2011)

I have no children of my own, but I am 22 so I have plenty of time for that if/when the right time comes along. I am the oldest of 6 though. Next in line is Teagan (18) then Steven (16), Victoria (12), Tate (8) and Maria (4).

My mother had cervical cancer when she was 16 and was told after treatment that she would never be able to have children. The next year she got pregnant with me lol. And then she went on to have 5 more children!


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 23, 2011)

No 2 legged kids here. Just as well because I have never been married.

Always said I'd rather have a dog and never seen anything to make me change my mind........with all respect to you lovely mothers out there.



:wub





Have to admit though that 10 extra hands would be very useful around here looking after the furry, 4 legged brood.

Oh well, too late now.


----------



## dianemcc (Oct 23, 2011)

me and my Husband has 1 child together


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 23, 2011)

Two... they are 8 month old twins, a boy and a girl! They are wonderful, but occasionally when they are both fussing at the same time I wish I had stayed with only four-legged "children"! 

Andrea


----------



## Ashley (Oct 23, 2011)

Christian who is 13,

Emma who is 2.5

and Miss Mya should be here anyday as Im 38 weeks and counting.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 23, 2011)

No kids myself BUT...

9 nieces/nephews....

otherwise I have myself....

6 netherland dwarf bunnys

8 minis (a sized)

17 banty chickens

2 mute swans

1 indoor cat

1 indoor dog

and a hubby.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 23, 2011)

I have one son, Colton, who will be 16 months tomorrow.







Not planning anymore anytime soon, as hes quite the handful (a very outgoing, energetic boy) and I really enjoy devoting 100% of my time to him. I told my mother in law, we'll think about it when hes in school and out of the house half the day, lol.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 24, 2011)

Do foster kids count? We've had 19 over the years. They've all grown and gone, although we periodically hear from them.

Four of them have stayed in constant contact and we are part of each others lives. Only one has children and they consider us grammy and grampy.

Then, we were blessed, as "late parents", with a beautiful daughter. She's 14 now.


----------



## LindaL (Oct 24, 2011)

I have 2...

Taylor is my gorgeous 24 yr old daughter. She just graduated from college in June and is currently single. She is my "horsey" child.





Scott is my very handsome 23 yr old son (yep, my kids are 14 mo apart...on purpose!






). He is currently in school and is single (I think...lol



)





They both live in Oregon, so I miss them A LOT!!!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 24, 2011)

Just the two in my avatar....Radar is 11 (black/white), Tanga is 3 (tan/white).





I have 4 neices and 1 nephew.


----------



## Genie (Oct 24, 2011)

Three children.

Dale-son-49- he has a son and a daughter

Todd-son-46 - he has twin sons

Pamela-daughter-43 - she has two sons


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 24, 2011)

God willing, the hubby and I are planning to start our two-legged brood next year. For now, I get my kid fix from my 2 year old nephew (via my brother) with what I feel will be my first niece (via my sister) due in June.


----------



## Tab (Oct 24, 2011)

I have 2 handsome boys


----------



## little lady (Oct 24, 2011)

A wonderful 26 year old son and a wonderful 23 year old daughter. A son in law(who is wonderful also)and 2 awesome grandsons!!!!!


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 24, 2011)

Twins. A boy and girl. Almost eight months old.


----------



## barnbum (Oct 24, 2011)

My son is 24 and married--they do not want kids until they own a home--so it'll be a few more years. He has a Bach of Tech and she is working and going to school now. My daughter is 21 and has a Bach in both Bio and Psy and is studying for her MCAT in order to get into med school. Since her boyfriend is going to med school also...I believe it's going to be a while before I'm a grandma--and that's fine with me!! I'm blessed to have my kids close by--my son and his wife were here yesterday and my girl is coming next weekend. Since my d-i-l doesn't have parents she can count on, hubby and I will be the sole sitters when grandkids arrive--so we've been told.



I do have five quilts ready for babies when they come.



I suggested they wait until I retire to bless us with grandbabies---but it might not work out like that.


----------



## Davie (Oct 27, 2011)

I have two grown sons

James is 38 with 4 girls, Taylor 14, Chaelee 12, Katelynn who will be 10 in Dec, and Karis who just turned 7.

John who is 35 with 1 son Max who is 11, my step grandsons Chase who is 20+, and Trey who is 17 I believe.

One great granddaughter, McKenzie who is 2.


----------



## shadowpaints (Oct 28, 2011)

i have 2 beautiful daughters

Mackenzie is 7

KaylaSue is 6

we want at least 1 more maybe 2 and have been trying for nearly 4 years, no luck so far..


----------



## Seashells (Oct 28, 2011)

One son, he's so wonderful!


----------



## Flying minis (Oct 28, 2011)

Three boys, 2 are my husband's and the youngest is mine, but that has never really made a difference to any of us

Jared, who has always been horse crazy, will be 24 end of November. He's a farrier and trainer. (and I can always get my farrier to come over when I need him!)

Andrew is 20 and in college, Pre-med. He will take his MCATs this spring / summer.

Steven (aka Robbie) is 16, and in high school / home schools (dual enrolled) - he's the one who shows minis with me.

No grandkids, and probably not any for quite some time, although Jared has a great girlfriend that we love dearly, and are hoping he marries sometime soon (they've been together since Jared was 17).


----------



## JennyB (Oct 29, 2011)

Well couldn't have any children of my own, but was a busdriver for many years does that count? 





 

From marriage I do have 5 grown children, 13 grand-children and 4 great grand-children...I have been blessed 





 

Blessings,

Jenny


----------



## minih (Oct 29, 2011)

I have one son who is 30 and a duaghter 23. I have one grandson.


----------



## dgrminis (Oct 30, 2011)

One son that just turned 2....


----------



## bcody (Oct 30, 2011)

One daughter,8 and one son 10.


----------



## Connie P (Oct 30, 2011)

I have two very beautiful daughters

Kelli - 25 mother of my precious grandson Ayden who is 5.

Kayla - 22

Photo of Ayden and I taken this past July. He is the apple of my eye for sure!


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 30, 2011)

I've two sons.

My oldest has 4 children.

My youngest, one.

But then there is the minis, the big guy and the 2 dogs.

That increases the 'kid' count dramatically, which helps, as I wanted to be the mother to many children.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't have any of my own kids, but I've worked as a nanny for 11 years, and I call them "my" kids.



My current charges are 5, 8 & 12 yrs old. Some of my "past" kids are growing up, my first family the kids are in college & highschool!

And I'm a critter mom to 1 toy fox terrier doggy kid, 4 horse kids, 4 goat (adult) kids, 11 chickens, & numerous barn cats!


----------



## Beth G (Oct 30, 2011)

I have 2 girls. Mackenna is 8 and Alexa is 6.


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have any of my own unfortunately. some say we would be too hard to control, a lot of peoplz thinks ima big kid



woo hoo

not too sure anymore if i would like to inflict this world onto a child - - its just getting to crazy, i gotta finish making my Stargate and find an alternate location


----------



## sundancer (Dec 8, 2011)

I have 2 children, Jennifer who is 29 and very much into minis and standardbreds and still lives in Maine. My son Christopher who is 27 and lives in Bowling Green KY

We hope to be moving to that area of the country soon! No grandkids ;(

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## shadelady (Dec 8, 2011)

One son, 28, and one grandson who has just had his first birthday


----------



## Helicopter (Dec 10, 2011)

I have 32 and none of them ever ask for money.



:wub


----------



## Eagle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have 2 boys,

Matteo is 12

Alberto is 4


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 10, 2011)

Good one, Susanne! I chose not to have kids - last time I checked there were plenty of people on this planet!



I have plenty of four-legged kids and wonderful nieces and nephews.





Liz N.


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 10, 2011)

sundancer said:


> I have 2 children, Jennifer who is 29 and very much into minis and standardbreds and still lives in Maine. My son Christopher who is 27 and lives in Bowling Green KY
> 
> We hope to be moving to that area of the country soon! No grandkids ;(
> 
> ...


 I live in Glasgow and go to wku in bowling green


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 10, 2011)

we have 2 daughters. mackenzie is 7 and kaylaSue is 6 . we want more, and looks like we will be able to add maybe next year!


----------



## horsenut50 (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't have any two legged children and none in the future as I just had a hysterectomy in Septmember.



I do have however have many furry four legged kids and nieces and nephews that fill the gap.


----------



## K Sera (Dec 11, 2011)

I have two sons, ages 32 and the youngest just turned 29 this past Saturday. They both have 2 children ... a boy and girl each. I don't get to see my oldest son and those grandkids much



as they live in SW Florida where my kids were originally born and pretty much raised before I relocated to NW Louisiana.

My youngest and his family live next door as we share acreage so I have been able to watch those grandkids grow! They are 4 and 3 and we have a great time and they love the horses too.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont have any children of my own, my husband has three children and five grandchildren from his first marriage , he had a vasectomy before I met him , he got it reversed when we married over 25 years ago but it didnt work , I surround myself with four legged fur babies of which I have many


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 12, 2011)

None. Never wanted any and still don't. Kev does, and we've talked about it but...well, it's too much to go into here



I like children (and love my neices and nephews) but I don't have very much patience and I just don't think the world needs any more children in it from people that aren't 100% sure (there are more than enough of those situations



). I have an identical twin that has a gorgeous boy, so...I _have_ procreated in a roundabout way lol.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 14, 2011)

I have five kids and 1 new grandbaby.Yay im so toyoung to be a grandmomand refuse to be called Grandmom. So im momma Kelly. (I guess I should have thought of that also when i had her at 17)

Sydney is 3

Kristen is 5

Alexis is 6

Aaron is 12(my only boy child)

Paige is 19

And we have Jonathan he is 6mths old.

Also Paige and Jordan are getting married.He just got out of Police Accedamy and starts his job next week Paige is in Nursing school so Im not to worried about these two. Just cant wait till I dont have to foot the bill any longer. I know thats bad to say but its the truth.


----------



## billiethekid40 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have one, a 10 month old little girl who looks just like me and is as busy and smart as they come! Said Daddy today for the first time and is walking and climbing and taking the house by storm LOL


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 3 boys. Robbie is 8, Bryce is 4 and Merrick will be 2 in February.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 2 boys.

Noah will be 3 in March and Micah will be one in January.


----------

